# wiring cw-80 to 022 remote switch



## smkonwatr (Feb 4, 2008)

Can someone tell me how to wire an 022 to the cw-80 transformer. The information I have found tells me to wire both the black and red of constant voltage to 022. The 022 has only the one post for external power.I wire the varible side to the track then can I run just one wire to the 022 plug?Will the 022 then ground through the side rail or do I need to somehow wire 2 wires from cw-80 to the 022? Thank You, Mike


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Meh, I do not know much at all about these Lionel tubular track switches... I did find these instructions for them, so maybe they can help... I know another member here, T-Man, should know how to wire these bad boys up


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

First, B&M that is some fine site. I have the music now.
Using the CW-80, I am not familiar with it .It is too new. I say leave the voltage plug out and use track power. I am guessing the transformer is the only one you have. The power plug is to use an additional source with the same commons connected. Ground/common is the outer rail,red is the center rail. So the two coils are charged by red. To operate, the coils ground through the contact mechanism to the outer post. The ground is the center post Depending on what way you switch,you ground the outside to the center post. One or the other. 

For two power sources to work they must be in phase. The older models are not, but yours should be.

Read this and we will continue later. I need to look at the switch and find info on the transformer.
My question is how big is the layout and is the transformer the only one??
I saw the question earlier but did not have time to answer it.
In the meantime I will bone up and maybe post a pic.
So my quick answer is power the track and it will run.

According to this :
http://www.lionel.com/products/productnavigator/InstructionManuals/71-4198-250.pdf
B gets connected to the power plug. You may not need all 18 volts and may program less. OR go with my first suggestion.
A is Variable and is for the track/throttle. U is the common.


----------



## smkonwatr (Feb 4, 2008)

First off thank you all for the help.I have a set that I am building to be played with by me and my 5 grandsons (oldest age 8).Thus I am triing to make set as easy to opperate as I can.I have 30 feet outside track (fasttrack with 2 remote tunouts),I have another middle track (old style lionel) with 2 - 022 turnouts aprox 20 foot long. Then I have an inner work track(old style) aprox 15 foot long that I plan to add accessories and at least 2 turnouts for dead end side tracks to.I have an 1033 trasformer that I use to run the accessories that have two leads such as the 2 fastrack turn outs and a milk car and dock that works well for this.I now have the cw-30 watt transformer that does not give me the power I need to run the 2 -022's when powered by the track.I ordered a cw-80 and it is on the way. I love the way the 1033 has the power to handle the accessories and fastrack turnout.I want to wire all my turnouts to the constant 16 volts so that all my tunouts opperate as well as the fastrack ones.All the loops of track are connected and I have sent power wires to aprox. every 12-15 feet so I have not noticed any power drop throughout set-up.The reason I do not use 1033 to opperate track is the horn,bell, reverse ,and train sound features with cw-80.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Problem solved? The Cw 80 will be a good addition. Sounds like a great layout. For your info the bell/whistle is just an opposite DC pulse. Look for more posts on the 022 switch.


----------



## smkonwatr (Feb 4, 2008)

checked out other post for 022 switch and I guess that I don't know if I am missing something but I did not see how I need to wire the cw-80 to opperate with constant voltage as I want to.I know that cw-80 has 4 terminals and I wonder if I can make two comom terminals the same ground.I still do not understand how I wire the track to varible and the 022 constant voltage. Thank You again for triing to help me out,Maybe I need to take a college electronics course,but I really doubt I could pass and it would drive my little hobbie out of my price range.I have heard before that the bell/whistle is DC, but I was also told in this forum tha a switch to add to my 1033 to run the trainsounds was not available.I looked at the instuctions for the cw-80 and it says to wire B and U to the assessories so I am back where I started with an assessory that has one post for external power and where do I wire U or will the ground from varible side that is attached to tracks outside rail serve as a ground for the 022? THANKS, Mike


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You do not need constant voltage for the switch. Without the plug installed it runs on track power. I f the train needs more power,,,, then you power switches separately with the b post connected to the power plug. Common is common. THe cw has 2 U's the same, U and the outer rail, the same, your switch's ground, u, the outer rail, the same. The power plug is an option.

Your track is variable because the center rail (CTC clip)is connected to the throttle, to regulate speed. If this runs the switch you will need enough throttle to run the switch. But if it is connected to the constant b terminal, it will have the power.

I think you can find a bell button if not Lionel,MTH, Atlas, Walther's. It nay not be made still but soneone will have it in stock. If not I will make em and sell on ebay. Become rich and run trains.


----------



## smkonwatr (Feb 4, 2008)

When my cw-80 arrives I will try wiring the U to outside rail, (the U on the A side)to the inside rail I will connect A. Then I will connect B to the plug on the 022.
I did find on the lionel site a pair of switch's to add whistle/bell buttons for transformer that do not have them.
I will report to forum how the cw-80 works after wired as stated.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Mike, I think you wil be fine. Print out tte instruction sheet B&M found and go for it. Anything else just ask.
Bob


----------



## smkonwatr (Feb 4, 2008)

Wired setup as I stated I would and works nice to opperate turnout when train is stopped with good action on switch.Now I have new question.I know that a lot of bad things have been said about cw 80.Mine seems to work fine but I have only added one turnout so far and it works just fine,but I did check voltage output and found that I can get only 14.5 volts at either varible(set to max.) or constant outputs.Does anyone know if this is normal for cw 80?I would suspect there is not any way that I can raise this output voltage to 16.0 at the min. I did buy this cw 80 on E-bay for under $40 shipping and all and it is the new version as well as I can tell by info I have picked up on the net.The number under the made in china starts with a letter not a number. Thank you again, Mike


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Voltage for AC and DC are different to keep it simple. Your 14.4 volts is an average the 16 volts the peak. For switches you operate one at a time so power will not be a problem. I think you are on top of it now. Nowadays they use volt-amps to rate a transformer. Performance is the key it will get the job done. Thanks for the questions I usually end up learning too.


----------

